# 1/8" Hardware Cloth



## Walt B

I know there have been posts about "where to get 1/8" hardware cloth", but I don't recall seeing this source.

I'm making screened bottom boards with trays and checked Ace Hardware for 8x8 hardware cloth. They were very nice (as they always are) and said it came in a 200 ft' roll at $2.50 per foot. 

I know some Beek suppliers sell it, but the shipping costs were much more than the cloth.

I got on Amazon.com and ordered a roll 10 feet by 3 feet from their supplier, "Polstein's Home and Beyond". It was 10 days from order to receipt. The cost was $13.22 for the cloth and $10.18 for shipping. Actually comes in pretty close to $2.50 per foot, but I only had to buy 10 Feet. :thumbsup:

I'm pleased with the service and the order. :banana: That's what counts.

Walt


----------



## odfrank

I bought a full roll several decades back and it is almost all used up.


----------



## peacekeeperapiaries

ACE HARDWARE, you can buy it by the foot or by the roll they usually stock 24 or 36 inch wide.


----------



## Ted n Ms

Do it Best Hardware. Buy it online pick up at your local store. Model: 746113 
SKU: 746113 
doitbest.com


----------



## honeyman46408

> Ace Hardware for 8x8 hardware cloth. They were very nice (as they always are) and said it came in a 200 ft' roll at $2.50 per foot.


Wow each ACE is owned by privite parties but are required to buy their stuff from ACE I found a local store that sold me a 3ft X 100ft roll for $ 145.00 but talked to another that said they couldnt get it so the sign out front don`t always mean service


----------



## kjbann

I buy stainless steel mesh and perforated metal for my business at http://www.mcnichols.com. I've been using some of the 8 mesh x .017 wire that I had left from a job for bee projects. McNichols is probably the largest supplier of mesh to industry. I'm pretty sure they will sell to anyone with a credit card. It's easier to call them (877-844-4653) than sort out the info on the net or their catalogue. I typically buy less than full roll pieces from them. I see they have galvanized hardware cloth available.

Another widely used business source is www.mcmaster.com. They have it but probably more pricey than McNichols.

I have found that McNichols will try to be competetive if I have a better price, however I buy from them on a somewhat regular basis.

Ken


----------



## KQ6AR

Orchard Supply Hardware where I live. They sell it by the foot. Sears owns them.


----------



## longrangedog

I bought a full roll 36" wide from Brushy Mountain a few years ago. If they offer free shipping in December as they have in years past that would be the time to buy. As I recall I priced several sources and found Brushy (with free shipping) to be the cheapest by far.


----------



## kjbann

I just priced 8 mesh hardware cloth at www.mcmaster.com. Wire dia. = .017". Prices are 1-16 sqft = .78/sqft, 17-59 sqft = .62/sqft, 60sqft + = .47/sqft. It is stocked 36" wide. Part number is 9217T18. There shipping is always reasonable.

I also checked http://www.mcnichols.com and they were higher and no stock.
Ken


----------



## pcelar

I just ordered some from http://www.hardwareandtools.com/

SKU 6100804	1/8 by 36 by 10 Redi Roll Hardware Cloth 11061615 by Jackson Wire $14.36 + 5.82 S/H.

Local Hector's Hardware *robbers* sell it for *$4.62*/linear foot!!!


----------



## Barry Mayer

Since #8 hardware cloth is so hard to find and/or expensive, why not use 1/4 inch? Why does it need to be 1/8 inch?


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper

bees fit through 1/4 inch mesh, if you are going to use 1/4, why use screen at all


----------



## Specialkayme

He might be assuming that you can take 1/4 and double it up to make 1/8. But you have to make sure it's lined up just right, and secured in place. Much easier to find a roll of the 1/8 stuff once and be done with it for a decade or so.


----------



## RiodeLobo

I must be lucky, but in a town of 15k we have three stores that carry #2,#4 and #8 and 2 that sell by the foot. I would try your local hardware, lumber, or ranch supply store, not Big Box stores.

Dan


----------



## beemandan

i/4 inch would be large enough for bees to pass through. Defending such a large opening from robbers would be a problem.


----------



## pom51

ace hardwear can order it for you I just buy the whole roll to save me time and money


----------



## PCM

For any one in the St.Louis Area;
Branneky Hardware, Brigeton, Mo. St.Louis Co. 

36 in. wide, $2.85 ft. bought some a couple weeks ago.

:lookout: PCM


----------



## spencer

I was hoping that Mann Lake carried it then I could use their free shipping. But I can't find it on their website.


----------



## Barry Mayer

I found 1/8 hardware cloth at Hanneke Hardware. First try. I think it was $2.80 a foot +/-. I got 10 feet of it.


----------



## Barry Mayer

Beemandan, thanx for your reply. That's what I was wanting to know. Makes sense. I'm new to this and don't have hives yet. I'll be starting this spring.


----------

